# Dermestid Beetles?



## chinstar (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a Dubia Colony 
And I've heard Dermestid Beetles can help with the dead dubias?

I was wondering if anyone has done this and what the result people have been getting?

Also if it is good any idea what ratio to dubias?

Also where would you buy them and how much would they cost?


Thanks,
Colin


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

Dead roaches?? Is there such a thing? I've never seen one.. I think roaches themselves though would be fine to clean up.. anyway you can find them in packets of crickets usually they are the little hairy larva.


----------



## chinstar (Nov 2, 2014)

thoir said:


> Dead roaches?? Is there such a thing? I've never seen one.. I think roaches themselves though would be fine to clean up.. anyway you can find them in packets of crickets usually they are the little hairy larva.


ok, anyone else?


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

chinstar said:


> ok, anyone else?


You don't like my post?


----------



## chinstar (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing like that at all, just want to know a few peoples takes on it and i was in a rush on a phone typing. When i get home from work ill link the website i found it on.


----------



## chinstar (Nov 2, 2014)

chinstar said:


> Nothing like that at all, just want to know a few peoples takes on it and i was in a rush on a phone typing. When i get home from work ill link the website i found it on.


Dermestid Beetle Cleaner Crew Kits


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I ended up with some in one of my roach tubs.... but I can't really say whether they helped or not to be honest. I assume they did, but would imagine as in cricket tubs, they'd soon become a problem predator for young dubia nymphs if there wasn't any other food source.

I found that livefoods.co.uk have started selling 200 mixed beetles/larvae tubs. A lot more expensive than livefood though.


----------



## chinstar (Nov 2, 2014)

REDDEV1L said:


> I ended up with some in one of my roach tubs.... but I can't really say whether they helped or not to be honest. I assume they did, but would imagine as in cricket tubs, they'd soon become a problem predator for young dubia nymphs if there wasn't any other food source.
> 
> I found that livefoods.co.uk have started selling 200 mixed beetles/larvae tubs. A lot more expensive than livefood though.


ok thanks.


----------

